# Monitor kann nur 50/60 Hz statt 100 benutzen.



## eliaaa (14. Februar 2018)

Guten Tag, ich habe mir den Acer Predator X34a gekauft und habe festgestellt, dass dieser nur 50 hz statt 100 hz von sich geben kann. Er ist via Displayport mit meinem PC verbunden.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Februar 2018)

Das zeigt dir der Monitor selber an?
Wenn ja, dann stell in Windows bei Anzeigeoptionen die Auflösung und Hz-Zahl richtig ein. (Bzw. im Grafiktreiber.)


----------



## eliaaa (14. Februar 2018)

Dort kann ich auch nur 50/60 Hz auswählen.


----------



## zombie82 (14. Februar 2018)

Schau mal hier
Acer Predator X34a nur 60 Herz


----------



## bschicht86 (14. Februar 2018)

Stell mal die Auflösung runter. Gehen dann 100Hz? Wenn ja, dann limitiert irgendwas. Entweder der DP-Standard von der Grafikkarte schafft den Datendurchsatz nicht oder das Kabel spinnt (eher unwahrscheinlich)


----------



## JoM79 (14. Februar 2018)

Bitte in den Link gucken.


----------



## eliaaa (14. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank, hat funktioniert 
Kann den Monitor trotzdem nur auf 95 hz stellen, da er bei 100 hz aus irgendeinem Grund unerträglich flackert, bin mit 95 hz aber auch mehr als zufrieden


----------



## eliaaa (14. Februar 2018)

Und ab und zu fallen mir beim Betrieb auf 95 Hz flattern auf, das ungefähr 10 Sekunden dauert und wieder verschwindet


----------



## JoM79 (14. Februar 2018)

Ist halt nen normales 60HZ Panel und der Rest ist OC.
Garantiert werden dir nur 60Hz.


----------

